# WOW saddle fitter in SW area? Recommendation please



## VKM (9 April 2012)

I am thinking of purchasing a WOW saddle for my boy who has proved to be a tad tricky to fit a saddle to. Could anyone recommend/constructively warn me about any fitters in the south west area (I'm In Cornwall).

I am after a seat size 2 and will be mainly jumping in it. Ideally to be +2" flaps and think I will need a non stitched panel so if anyone local to Cornwall is selling a WOW saddle that fits the description the please get in touch.

Thanks in advance


----------

